# skyline in USA ??



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

I know you can get one from motorex if you want to spend an arm and a leg (or maybe just a kidney on the black market  ) But does anyone know if there is any validity to the rumors that Nissan will start selling the skyline in the US. I heard on the speed channel like a month ago that they were planning on doing just that. Like I said I don't know if there is any truth to the rumor, or if it is just that. 


-Ben


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

This topic has been beat to death on Fresh Alloy forums for months. The basic news at this point is Nissan has stated the next GT-R will be a world car. The current V35 Skyline in Japan is the US Infiniti G35. Same exact car, just different badging.

If the GT-R makes it to the US, it is not clear if it will be an Infiniti or a Nissan product. My take is that it will be an Infiniti as they are better equipped to deal with a Hi-tech car like the GT-R, than a typical Nissan dealer.

I will bet that it will be cheaper to buy an R32 from Motorex, then buy a new GT-R from either Nissan or Infiniti in the US.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Who would want a new GT-R even if it does come over???

I would take an R32 any day over the new GT-R and/or the BNR34.

I am more a fan of the R33 personally... but the R32 is lighter and is a sleeper in looks compared to the R33.

Lata,
KaOz.


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

i would still rather get one from motorex because of the right hand drive. Plus it's 100% JDM.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

We have a good chance to see the R35 because they have the protype with left hand drive. I like it but the r35s will take some time to grow on people before they get a whole lot of attention.


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *We have a good chance to see the R35 because they have the protype with left hand drive. I like it but the r35s will take some time to grow on people before they get a whole lot of attention. *


maybe from people that aren't into the import scene. All it would take would be a good review from car and driver or road and track.


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Another important thing is the success of both the 350Z and the rest of the Nissan lineup (which has been taking off as of late, thanks to Carlos Ghosn and the Nissan Revival Plan), and also of the current import craze. Those who are currently interested (who may be getting high paying jobs within the next 2-3 years) from years of drooling over the R32, 33, and 34 might be in the market in the next couple of years, and those who will be buying them at first will be those who are true collectors, have connections, and have the cash...limited numbers will equal a sell out of the cars, and then there will be a void that needs to be filled by younger people willing to buy, or older people who wish to look younger by buying "an exotic"...besides, we all love ferraris, but in Cali they are a dime a dozen...who's rollin in an R35? No one, thats who. Thusly, good marketing, a solid product, and support from all of us Nissan enthusiast can make this car a reality on our shores...hopefully the heads at Nissan are listening...peace


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

im a little slow with skylines but why are they (or some) illegal in the US? or are they?


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

emissions


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Spec V Tuner said:


> *emissions *


 , safety, overall power.....other reasons.


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

i don't agree that overall power has anything to do with it. we sell corvettes with 405 hp and the skyline is only around 280 (sometimes more).

As for safety, they all passed the crash test so that isn't issue. Motorex obviously don't crash test each on they bring over.

it's emissions. plus comfort levels that american demand that the japs could care less about. They didn't want ot comprimise their design...until 2004 or 05


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

well i have a question. How about importing one to a state like Oregon? They dont have emmisons and since the car has been crash tested you could get a legal VIN right? Any Takers on that idea?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Just because you are going to register the car in a state without emissions testing, doesn't mean that you don't have to do it. To bring the car to ANY state it has to meet Federal EPA emissions for the model year of the car. So it will still have to be certified before you can buy it.

Motorex does not give the car a new VIN. It keeps it's original VIN because they are considered the manufacturer/importer. It's different than the old 'Gray Market' days.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

The GT-R was never sold in the US for 2 reasons - economics - and the US had the 300ZX.

Z had a long standing history in the US. Nissan didnt need another twin turbo car cluttering their lineup in the US.

Economics - R32 GT-R's were expensive - R33's - R34's.... Insurance would have been a problem - they would not have sold enough cars to offset the costs of legalization...

USA market likes Mustangs............and trucks , SUV's


----------

